# advice 3rd party interference



## mrdh (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine may not be a unique problem but certainly unique to me.
I recently formed a new relationship (4 months) with a lady that I knew some 26 yrs ago,we met again via Facebook,we are totally in love with each other and both of us are enjoying our new life together,however a fly in the ointment has appeared via anon e mails being sent to me,the 1st email sent just before xmas was a simple e mail stating "I see you have a nice new girlfriend",I didn't recognize the sender and actually thought nothing of it,more were to follow usually 10/15 days apart,"I know her better than you","you look happy together,she'll probably have another lined up","i see your girfriend is still looking for men on ****** dating site".
At 1st i kept the e mails to myself however problems soon arose due to me feeling a little insecure with my partner,we talked things over and I handed her copies of the received e mails,I may add we had previously talked about our past relationships reasons for break ups etc,so we are both aware of each others past lives and both of us were happy with that,these e mails are having a huge unsettling in me,I have no worries over my partner but i'm livid that someone from her past is doing there upmost to upset things between us,she has know idea who is behind this and it doesnt appear to be unsettling her(which I feel is good) but I now find my self a little pre occupied trying to find out who the sender is and why thru innuendo they are doing this,I can easily delete my e mail address but feel i'm being controlled by an outside influence should I delete it,I have never experienced any 3rd party interference in any relationships before and i really dont understand why/how this has affected so much but as you can see by writing this,it has.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

So if you trust your girlfriend, why not add this guy to your spam list?

BTW - I assumed it was a guy (one of her ex-bf's or someone who wanted to date her but was rejected), but could it also be one of your ex's?


----------

